# did you ever see Mac on the Tropiclean website?



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

You know... I wish I could remember who was the first person who posted about the Tropiclean FACIAL SCRUB... because seriously!!!! it helped us sooooooo much!!!

most of you might not remember or not even know... but I used a tear cleaner from 8in1 on mac when he was 3 months old. although I knew the stains and tears were very common in puppyhood I still wanted to keep the area clean. being a first time puppy mom I just bought the first thing I saw that said SAFE AND GENTLE on the bottle.

Well, it wasn't SAFE nor GENTLE and it burned mac's face and turned his hair even darker than it was before. 

Kerry (Massimo's mom) really helped me at this time (God bless her) because mac's skin turned completaly black, and it peeled off after a while. it was TERRIBLE!

then... I read here about the facial scrub... and after his skin was totally healed I started using it on Mac!!!
OMG!!!!
I just have good things to say about this product, but it's not a fast change!!! 
I started washing Mac's face 2 a day... and after a while only once... but the difference is sooooooo huge!!!!!!!!
I even sent tropiclean pictures and told them our story and they put mac up on their website.

Tropiclean Testimonials

So.... I think I'm way overdue to thank that person who first posted about the facial scrub!!!! Look at my babie's face... it's like magic in a bottle!!! :biggrin: 

oh, and by the way... I neeever used anything else... no angel's eye, no angel's glow.... nothing like that!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is a hugh difference in the before and after photos. How did you learn about the products, and are they hydrating or drying?


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> That is a hugh difference in the before and after photos. How did you learn about the products, and are they hydrating or drying?[/B]


I learned about them here!!! and they are very hydrating!!! look how shiny mac's hair is!!!! and it has such a yummy smell, and not strong at all!!! it's very gentle on tthe eyes...
even when I give him a bath I wash his face with the facial scrub. 
Actually the only product I don't use anymore is their conditioner... it kind of dried mac's hair a little... But the facial scrub is really amazing!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I remember when little Mac's face was burning and irritated. He looks like a million dollars now!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Mac looks great and I think that I will order some because his hair looks so shiny. I wonder if it works well on a cottony coat. :grouphug: Thank you so much. :chili:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, what a difference! Mac looks great! I think Im going to order the facial scrub for Belinha.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah, I remember when Mac's face was burned from a product you had used.....

What a difference now though- that company should make Mac their spokes-dog! He's beautiful!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Great pictures. I was definitely impressed.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, what a great spokesperson you are for the products. Mac looks beautiful. I may have order some of their products.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He looks great....I just ordered the facial scrub, shampoo & conditioner!!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Mac looks great and I think that I will order some because his hair looks so shiny. I wonder if it works well on a cottony coat. :grouphug: Thank you so much. :chili:[/B]


Hi!!! mac has cottony hair!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

the facial scrub really worked for us, so it's a pleasure to be their "unofficial"spokedog!!! hihi
the same way I posted everywhere about the product that burned mac, I feel obligated to tell everyone about the facial scrub. i've been even sending it to Brazil, and my friends are even sharing theirs with other people!!!

I just wish I had the courage to tell people on the street... LOL because I have seem some maltese with really really bad stains. but I'm afraid they will get offended!!! :mellow: 

oh, and the price... I think I paid like 12 to 15 dollars on it and thought it was really expensive... but... I bought it exactly 10 months ago, I use it everyday and I still have a little less than half a bottle... it's not that bad!!!

it's just really nice, after feeling so guilty for using that stuff on mac and hurting him so badly, it's just nice to see his face clean and his hair healthy and shiny!!!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

mac is even more famous than I thought... I just found out today that ordering (or asking about it) the facial scrub online through their website, they send them a picture of mac's before and after!!!

the picture has my phone number on it though!! LOL so someone called me today to let me know so I can ask them and ask to take it out!! I wonder if they put my phone there for people to call me... uhm!!! but they never told me anything!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

If Ollie keeps tearing I might buy some of that. Just an FYI I did a google search on the products and came up with a bunch of hits. So you can compare prices and retailers, etc. Your pup looks great!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Mac and you are great salesmen! I just ordered some on ebay for 8.99 + 4 shipping. I can't wait for it to get here. Snowball's eyes have had problems for the last 2 months. I think it's allergy related, but washing it with something gentle everyday won't hurt. Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Mac and you are great salesmen! I just ordered some on ebay for 8.99 + 4 shipping. I can't wait for it to get here. Snowball's eyes have had problems for the last 2 months. I think it's allergy related, but washing it with something gentle everyday won't hurt. Thanks for posting about it.[/B]


I don't know how much this site charges for shipping, but they have it on sale for $5.40 per bottle. I think I might give it a shot. http://www.renspets.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?S...ct_Code=6200260


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

That's a great price, but unless I read it wrong you have to be in Canada to order it from that site.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> That's a great price, but unless I read it wrong you have to be in Canada to order it from that site.[/B]


oops--I think you're right. Sorry about that.

I wonder if there's way to find out which local retail stores sell it. You know how some websites give you a "where to find" option. Maybe I will email the manufacturer...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - what a huge difference. I don't recall seeing anything about this product before. Maybe I was ASLEEP. Anyway, I'm going to buy some to use on Tilly. Even the Angel Eyes haven't completely cleared up her staining.

I do remember when Mac's face was burned by the other stuff, but I just don't recall the post on this "miracle" product. Anyway, it looks great.

And congratulations to MacDreamy on being a POSTER BOY.


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=415672
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just called the manufacturer (800-542-7387) and she gave me the names and phone numbers of the stores that carry the Spa Facial Scrub in Massachusetts. She also suggested PetDiscounters.com. None of the places were close - Needham, Waltham, Hyannis, etc. - so I ordered from PetDiscounters. $8.95 per bottle plus $4.95 shipping for a total of $13.90. I can't wait to try it. Bella's tear stains aren't bad but I was looking for a baby shampoo alternative for washing her face.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I ordered it from Pet Discounters also. I ordered the scrub, the shampoo & the conditioner. It smells great, the only thing I'm a bit weary about is the lather on the shampoo is not much and the conditioner feels thin so I use more of both. They do feel very soft though. :biggrin:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow! that's a dramatic difference - I didn't even know about the Spa Facial Scrub! Thank you so much for recommending this product. I bought a bottle at IncrediPet today and I'll try it on Karli.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

*****UPDATE*****

I used the facial scrub on Karli's face last night and can definitely tell a difference today. Although Karli's tear stains aren't completely gone, they're much lighter.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-what an amazing difference! :aktion033: :aktion033: Hmm...you should get some free product for Mac being the poster boy for the company :rockon:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I also plan to order all 3 products. Bijou doesn't have tear stains but he likes water on his kibble so I feed him by hand so he won't get his face dirty. :brownbag: I'm sure that this is wrong on so many levels but he will not eat for a couple of days if it isn't wet. :brownbag: At least I'm not peeling grapes and feeding them to him. :HistericalSmiley: 

Bijou's slave,
Julia


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! I ordered some today. I have had the awfulest time getting Babygirls tear & beard stains out. Wash her face everyday, use the MOM formula & everything. I thought it was getting better, but then it started up again. I suspect she has allergies. Gonna have the vet take a look at that when I take her in.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks so much for passing along the secret! I'm going to get a bottle today~!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have the facial scrub and really like it. Now I need to get the shampoo and conditioner. McDreamy is just that...so dang cute!


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 13, 2007)

I ordered the D-mat and the shampoo and facial scrub! Thanks so much! :wub:


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I ordered a bottle a while back, and it is almost finished. It didn't do miracles on Pompom's face BUT I only use it once a week... But I like the smell and the feel of it so much that I bought another bottle! I found some at Petco!! It is the exact same thing, same smell same name except in teeny tiny lettes it says "made exclusively for Petco". It is sold for 9.99$!! I was so excited when I found it, they have the whole line too. There was only 2 facial scrubs left, one after I bought mine!! Did I mention how GOOOOOOOD it smells!!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

How long does it take to work? I just received my bottle and used it on Dolce twice, and I can't see a difference.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i was looking for this everywhere!
thanks for posting about this again.


----------



## maltesemom (Jan 9, 2005)

Okay, for those of you who have ordered the facial scrub and have used it for
a few weeks - have you seen the results that you hoped for? I am just about
to order a bottle, but would like to get your input before I place the order - I've
tried too many things that just didn't do the trick :smpullhair: 

Thanks.


----------



## Perry (Jul 26, 2007)

Well it does help. Seemed to help more right away, but does not fix the problem. Therefore ordered Angel Eyes as well, and going to try both together.


----------



## bermudagem (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello all,
I just have a question. I bought the facial scrub, I have used it twice, But I guess I am getting the product out good enough. It says to rinse...I use the facecloth with water, to get it out. Am I doing this right?...........


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

I did see Mac, how cute.. Question.. How long would you estimate daily usage to take affect. Currently I clean his eyes 2wice a day. 







Miyoshi


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> I did see Mac, how cute.. Question.. How long would you estimate daily usage to take affect. Currently I clean his eyes 2wice a day.[/B]


Kayla -

It will take at least a few weeks maybe a month - if you truly want to stop the problem all together I would recommend a course of Tylan from the vet. The face wash just keeps their faces clean it doesn't stop the tearing which is the root cause of the problem. 

Leslie


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I would like to wash my kids faces more often, but how do I do that when I am not giving them a bath? I have tried once, and Paris got wet down his chest from me rinsing his face off so I just ended up giving him a bath. I would love it if someone can perhaps show me the ropes when it comes to just washing the face only.

Thanks!


----------

